# Salt and Bettas/Plants



## Nameless (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm getting mixed messages about using salt with bettas. Some say to keep it in there all the time, while others say to only use it when the fish is actually sick.

Which one is it?

Also, what does it do to the plants?


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

I don't keep bettas but I do use salt all the time with both tanks, I don't use the dose it says on the packet (approx. 5gm per 10L) I use about 4gm..
some fish do not appreciate salt so you will need to find out for each type of fish you keep and obviously only use aquarium salt, im sure it has been said bettas like salt but don't quote me on that.
again it depends on the type of plant


----------



## DarwinAhoy (Mar 13, 2013)

Personally, I would try using Ketapang/Indian Almond leaves instead of salt.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

IAL, Banana leaf tea, and oak leaf tea are all effective and good for bettas. Those I would keep in my tanks all the time. Do not leave salt in the water unless it is a betta that lives in brackish such as Stiktos and mahachai. (stiktos are supposed to be brackish, but I keep mine in fresh) Bettas have a high salt tolerance, so it won't hurt the fish to leave salt in. The reason why you want them in completely fresh water is because if your fish gets a disease, adding salt will be almost useless against the disease because it will have a high salt tolerance. The point of salt is that the fish can take the salt better than the infection can thus giving the fish the advantage. If there's something wrong with the fish such as being stressed, add salt. If the fish is happy and healthy, don't. I am no plant keeper, but I think salt will kill them in a high enough dosage.


----------



## Ladayen (Jun 20, 2011)

I still dont agree with using salt at all, however Betta man is actually right about salt immunity and using it only as necessary.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Salt is useful against fungus. I do salt dips for fin rot and fungus along with methylene blue. Works like magic.


----------

